# *PHOTOSHOOT* Black B14 *56K No WAY*



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Got bored today and decided to take some pictures of the latest...




























The new Zex Kit I picked up a few weeks ago..


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i love your car
one of my faves


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

nice. what kinda wheels are those?


----------



## 2slow2forty (Sep 12, 2004)

Hehhh pretty nice car... Id really like to see more pictures of the Lexus in the background! 

:crazy: why did u get a picture from that boat?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

2slow2forty said:


> Hehhh pretty nice car... Id really like to see more pictures of the Lexus in the background!
> 
> :crazy: why did u get a picture from that boat?


Why did I or didnt I....Because I didnt if that what your asking. Wow that sounded weird.....Oh and the lexus is a POS..It belongs to this kid Iused to hang out with


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

91 SR20 said:


> nice. what kinda wheels are those?


They are ICW's


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Extremely nice. Gotta love those gunmetal wheels. :thumbup: Paint job looks excellent, nice and shiny. Almost like mine but with 2 less doors. :cheers:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

sweet car..what size of a shot do u got?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

I only use a 55....Im gonna put the 65 on shortly though im planning on going to the track.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

wet or dry shot


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Wet and I do recomend it to anyone good results....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good enough to make me miss my black 200. Very nice car man.
You'll love the car on a 65 wet shot. It'll feel weird getting on it without the juice once you get used to being on it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

very cool .. love the rims .. all you need is the se-r skirts to finish up the look

:thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looking good....great actually, but the bottle is still backwards


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice ride
keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

what size rims you got on that?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

17's


----------



## nismotuner (Jul 10, 2002)

Love the Black housing projectors with amber corners. Very clean and sleek. :thumbup:


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

:thumbup: Nice looking ride bro love the headlights........


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

thanks alot and good to see another florida guy on here


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

seems like you need this


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

looks relly nice.


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

HAHA thanks I have never had time to do it... Thanks alot you must have been bored lol.. Yeah these pictures are kind of old but since the pictures I have gotten a dent in the back right panel and got rid of the hood.... The good thing is that the Turbo will be in very soon and I will be part of the GA16DET club....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i just noticed your mis-shapen car in your avatar

so i made you a different one (not much to work with in 60x60)

mmmm boost
congrats
be sure to pist pics


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Oh yeah I deff. will post pics

Cant wait im tired of driving the stock ass 1.6... Its hard going from N/A to Nitrous to stock... LOL


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice car....

Any shots of the engine bay?

nevermind... guess I should read the name of the orig post..lol


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

All of the old parts have been sold and most of the Turbo parts are here so not much longer..


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> All of the old parts have been sold and most of the Turbo parts are here so not much longer..


 how much money did you put into the turbo parts so far?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

well I think in the end its only about $1400... Get some deals and buy used parts....


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

good luck with the turbo setup, cant wait to see pics


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> well I think in the end its only about $1400... Get some deals and buy used parts....


 thats not that bad , i thought it would be much more


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

The list is as follows:

Protech manifold- 450
Protech J pipe-120
Custom Downpipe-100
370cc Injectors from an sr20det-90
T25 from an sr20det-Free from Notanotherhonda cost about 100
DSM BOV-Free from Notanother Honda but cost about 30
Oil lines and Fittings from JGY- 100
Used JWT ECU-400
U13 FMIC-90
My Stromung Exhaust for now


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

What type of headlights are those? 

I have a B14, and now it must look like yours. Except 4dr.... And no sun-roof...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Nuskool said:


> The list is as follows:
> 
> Protech manifold- 450
> Protech J pipe-120
> ...



not to mention 1/2 my intercooler piping! haha


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ASsman said:


> What type of headlights are those?
> 
> I have a B14, and now it must look like yours. Except 4dr.... And no sun-roof...


Black housing Halos (check ebay for those)


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Yah, looked around on the board and found them. Now I feel stupid. Hopefully I'll be posting up pics of my black Sentra in few months.


----------

